

PHP Parallel Web Scraper - matticakes
http://www.perplexedlabs.com/2008/12/17/php-parallel-web-scraper/

======
kylec
Does this support HTTP pipelining? I've been looking for a way to efficiently
retrieve several pages from the same sever simultaneously, and from what I've
read pipelining is the best way to go; I just don't know if it's possible in
PHP.

~~~
raamdev
HTTP pipelining support was added in curl and libcurl 7.16.0:

[http://freshmeat.net/projects/curl/?branch_id=1612&relea...](http://freshmeat.net/projects/curl/?branch_id=1612&release_id=239775)

So it should work with PHP as well.

